# 2011 F250 6.2 V8 drive home review.....



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

Picked up a grandpa truck in Salem Oregon yesterday and drove back to Montana 700 miles. It is a 2011 F250 4x4 6.2 V8 6 spd auto 3.73 rears and i got it for 20K less than what it would cost me to order the same truck today and it has only 52,000 miles on it. Mileage was a LOT better than expected. Overall for the trip i averaged just under 55 MPH including around 50 miles total of town driving and the balance interstate and 2 lane roads. She averaged 14.6 MPG and this is coming from 200' elevation over 2 mountain passes home to my valley at 3.000 feet. Best i saw was once i got into Montana on a 100 mile stretch of reasonably level road where i saw 16.1 mpg with the cruise set at 65 MPG. BTW, Yes, i did check 2 tanks on paper and the trip odometer is spot on. Here are some pics....


----------



## Pushin4U (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice ride!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well that's why you didn't get better. You got a plow on the front. 
Everybody knows they take away mileage. Even in V.
Nice rig


----------



## mr benelli (Oct 16, 2014)

nice truck. Can you tell me what size stops were used on the v? my dealer installed the longer ones and the plow hits a lot of pavement when going into parking lots with rising pavement. I am wondering if anyone uses the short stops with the ford f250 and v blades.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Very nice truck, that's my favorite color. Looks mint


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

dieselss;1853844 said:


> Well that's why you didn't get better. You got a plow on the front.
> Everybody knows they take away mileage. Even in V.
> Nice rig


LOL! The plow was at my shop. Haven't mounted it yet. No way in hell i would drive 700 miles with a plow hanging on the front....


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

mr benelli;1853891 said:


> nice truck. Can you tell me what size stops were used on the v? my dealer installed the longer ones and the plow hits a lot of pavement when going into parking lots with rising pavement. I am wondering if anyone uses the short stops with the ford f250 and v blades.


The short stops worked fine on my 94 & 95. Don't think i'll have any issues on my 11.............


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

mjstef;1853800 said:


> Picked up a grandpa truck in Salem Oregon yesterday and drove back to Montana 700 miles. It is a 2011 F250 4x4 6.2 V8 6 spd auto 3.73 rears and i got it for 20K less than what it would cost me to order the same truck today and it has only 52,000 miles on it.


 Nice ride...... Thumbs Up
I'm sure our little buddy in Cheyenne has given you some crap.....


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

BUFF;1854297 said:


> Nice ride...... Thumbs Up
> I'm sure our little buddy in Cheyenne has given you some crap.....


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

Gotta ask, what makes it a grandpa truck, thats what I have. LOL Love the color,Thats what I wanted.
To the op with the plow hitting pavement. When the plow is hooked up, put the plow in the V position, then lower and snug up the chains. lift and see if it still has the hitting problem.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Looks great. What did you pay for it? Low-Mid 20's? I love the 6.2 it is a great engine. My truck is the same color with black wheels. Keep us updated with how you like it


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

nice ride, good luck this winter


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

allagashpm;1854426 said:


> Looks great. What did you pay for it? Low-Mid 20's? I love the 6.2 it is a great engine. My truck is the same color with black wheels. Keep us updated with how you like it


I'd take a guess of somewhere in the high 20's almost 30


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

And my dealer was offering me $23.5 for my 36,000 mile 2012 WITH the plow....hence why I kept it.
Mine gets as high as 18 sustained at 38 to 42 mph on relatively flat back roads. My day to day average with speeds averaging 70 mph on the highway included with back roads and logging landings is 14.9 mpg. Plowing my route it always posts 9.6 mpg. The 6.2 is the best Ford gas engine since the HO 5.0 roller mustang engine.


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

Pit Crew;1854405 said:


> Gotta ask, what makes it a grandpa truck, thats what I have. LOL Love the color,Thats what I wanted.
> To the op with the plow hitting pavement. When the plow is hooked up, put the plow in the V position, then lower and snug up the chains. lift and see if it still has the hitting problem.


Grandpa pulled his boat to the Columbia River every weekend. That was the trucks life. Sat i nthe garage most of the time.


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

allagashpm;1854426 said:


> Looks great. What did you pay for it? Low-Mid 20's? I love the 6.2 it is a great engine. My truck is the same color with black wheels. Keep us updated with how you like it


Might have been a bit high but considering it was Grandpa owned, I have EVERY service record from day 1 as it was serviced at the dealer, it never saw snow and sat in a garage when it wasn't being driven i don't think it was bad. It's an XLT, No dings or dents whatsoever, has a brand new Line-X spray in, Has a set of Yokohama's with zero miles on them when i picked it up, Has an aftermarket Kenwood NAV and rear camera, Has tailgate step, Had 51,450 miles on it when i picked it up and i wrote them a check for $27,000. I went on Fords site and speced one out the same in a 2015 and i was at just over $45,000. This truck passes for brand new until you look at the odometer............


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

mjstef;1856482 said:


> Might have been a bit high but considering it was Grandpa owned, I have EVERY service record from day 1 as it was serviced at the dealer, it never saw snow and sat in a garage when it wasn't being driven i don't think it was bad. It's an XLT, No dings or dents whatsoever, has a brand new Line-X spray in, Has a set of Yokohama's with zero miles on them when i picked it up, Has an aftermarket Kenwood NAV and rear camera, Has tailgate step, Had 51,450 miles on it when i picked it up and i wrote them a check for $27,000. I went on Fords site and speced one out the same in a 2015 and i was at just over $45,000. This truck passes for brand new until you look at the odometer............


That price seems just about right around here


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

mr benelli;1853891 said:


> nice truck. Can you tell me what size stops were used on the v? my dealer installed the longer ones and the plow hits a lot of pavement when going into parking lots with rising pavement. I am wondering if anyone uses the short stops with the ford f250 and v blades.


I have an '01 f250 with the short stops on my xv2. I drive in v mode and never have a problem hitting. I'm assuming you have the plow package or heavier front springs on your truck.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Your lucky, the best my 2013 reg cab 6.2 will pull is 13mpg on a good day dead empty.. I average around 12.5 not towing. Other than that it is a great truck!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

rob_cook2001;1869523 said:


> Your lucky, the best my 2013 reg cab 6.2 will pull is 13mpg on a good day dead empty.. I average around 12.5 not towing. Other than that it is a great truck!


What elevation are you at? I get 14.8 to 15 pretty much always as a long term average. Spot checking (resetting the mpg readout) at 42 or so mph on level ground, it can hold 18 all day. At 70 to 75 on the interstate, it will hold about 14 even on a 150 mile run.

I am at 450' elevation, and never go more than 800'.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok... I am at 5000+..


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

http://speedydaddy.com/the-effect-of-altitude-on-a-car-or-truck-engine/
"As altitude increases, air becomes thinner. As*air is required for combustion, and there is less available at higher altitudes, the engine makes less power. In general, a naturally aspirated engine will lose about*3 percent of its rated power for every 1,000 feet of altitude gained."
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Makes sense that if you have 12 to 15% power loss due to elevation, the fuel mileage will be directly impacted.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Buswell Forest;1870794 said:


> http://speedydaddy.com/the-effect-of-altitude-on-a-car-or-truck-engine/
> "As altitude increases, air becomes thinner. As*air is required for combustion, and there is less available at higher altitudes, the engine makes less power. In general, a naturally aspirated engine will lose about*3 percent of its rated power for every 1,000 feet of altitude gained."
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Makes sense that if you have 12 to 15% power loss due to elevation, the fuel mileage will be directly impacted.


We know all about this and is why big displacement motor and Turbo's/Superchargers are a happy thing.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes. Just wondered if the mpg differences between my truck and his was the elevation..


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Buswell Forest;1871208 said:


> Yes. Just wondered if the mpg differences between my truck and his was the elevation..


It's been my experience altitude does affect mileage.


----------

